# Speeflo Hydra IV



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> Picked up this airless the other day for $250 from a guy who was going to turn it into a log splitter, but decided it was to nice for that. It needed a new gun and fuel tank, but other then that it's in excellent condition. What a heavy beast, but it sure sprays level V nice lol. :yes:


 Excellent buy :thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I know that pump. Hydraulic and VERY powerful! 

WELL DONE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's crazy Mudslinger! What a great find! I just bought a Speeflo for spraying mud. Sadly, I paid slightly more than $250. Good for you!:clap:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought the Speeflo 12000. Good machine. Sprays level V mud nice. I use the Never Miss Final Coat in the mud when spraying. Makes a nice smooth job.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A touch more than $250, though! You did good with your sprayer. That will blast the mud on the wall real nice! Mix your mud thick enough and use it instead of your 12" box.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Some areas I followed with a knife. Some areas didn't need knifed. They looked great both ways.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure did. Worked great! I think you'll love it. Talk about an easy way to skim mud. No trips back to the bucket except to change buckets. Nice!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Mudslinger,

This is what I prefer for tracing a sprayed final coat...14" for joints, 20" for level 5


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

So.... does he sell to dead beat drywallers in Iowa..... ME!!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

